# Oil Filter Cross-Threaded at the Factory



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

I wondered why the oil filter seemed so tight and the adapter (little threaded tube) came out of the block, still with the filter:










Thanks alot careless Mexican VW assembly-person, whoever you are!


----------

